# writhziden



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Please welcome *writhziden* to the ranks of TSF as Microsoft Support's newest Tech!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Welcome to the Team! !


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Welcome aboard


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Welcome *writhziden* (does your arm still hurt from all the twisting? :grin!


----------



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice to meet you. :grin:

Welcome aboard!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Welcome, Mike!!!

Glad to have you here more than I can possibly tell you (& me lost for words - rare! :lol

John


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi, welcome aboard!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Welcome to the TSF Family!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi writhziden and welcome to the staff-room







....


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)




----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Welcome it's about time


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank you all! I am very happy to be here. 

I'll do my best to help where/when I can.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

:thumb:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

writhziden said:


> Thank you all! I am very happy to be here.
> 
> I'll do my best to help where/when I can.


 Doesn't it feel great when they ask you to join one of their awesome groups?:wink: Congrats.:thumb:

That's what we all do.:smile:


----------



## Thrall (Feb 19, 2011)

Welcome to the team. :thumb:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

Flight Sim Guy said:


> Doesn't it feel great when they ask you to join one of their awesome groups?:wink: Congrats.:thumb:
> 
> That's what we all do.:smile:


Thanks. I will enjoy working with a great group of helpful people. 




Thrall said:


> Welcome to the team. :thumb:


Appreciate the warm welcome. 




Glaswegian said:


> Congratulations!


Thank you. 

I'm fairly new to TSF, so I still need to learn everyone's names. I'm Mike, for those who don't know.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I'm Old . .


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

You can learn us Gamers names here:

[Link Removed]


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Joeten (Joe)


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Bo.... (What else :grin


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

writhziden said:


> I'm fairly new to TSF, so I still need to learn everyone's names. I'm Mike, for those who don't know.


We're unmasked at: [Link Removed]


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Welcome to the team


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

About time :wink: Congratulations!!!

Sorry if I have overlooked this Thread writhziden, I have been extremely busy and just barely came back again posting this weekend, and...I will disapper again this week.


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

Not a problem 2xg. 

I appreciate the congrats! 

Thank you also to shotgn.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Welcome to the Staff Writh 

It seems you must be skilled from the amount of people pleased that you have joined us. That bodes well for you & the people you help :grin:

Congratulations !


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank you Redeye. I appreciate the support from you and those you speak of. I will do my best to provide excellent help to those seeking it through TSF. :smile:


----------

